# Best way to get from UK to Kelowna



## theredcat (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi
Does anyone have experience of travelling from the UK (preferably Manchester Airport) to Kelowna?
If so, please advise the best way. IE Is it best to fly to Vancouver then drive to Kelowna (roughly how long is this journey and is it high in the mountains on scary cliff top roads) or would you suggest getting a connecting flight straight into Kelowna - any comments on Kelowna airport welcomed (size and facilities etc etc)


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi we have just been out in May . We flew from Gatwick to Vancouver and then drove to Kelowna with 3 young kids 8,5 and 2. We only had 8 days there so was a lot to squeeze in. But the drive is spectacular - especially the longer route - approx 5 hours. The quicker route on the main highway takes around 4 hours. You do go high up in the mountains we actually drove through a snow blizzard in the beginning of May !! But it was fine and i'm sure if your going in the summer months you won't hit any snow. The roads seemed very safe as long as you respect the weather. I have been told that this year direct flights from the U.k to Kelowna will be operating. I would advise going from Manchester though if you live in the north. The drive from Gatwick to Hull coming home was worse than the 9 hour flight !!
Maria


----------



## CanuckinParis (Jun 28, 2010)

as m field suggested, I would fly into Vancouver and then drive to Kelowna. The drive isn't that long, max 5 hours at best, and the scenery is beautiful. I don't think they have direct flights at this moment, but you could always look into a transfer flight from Vancouver to Kelowna if you don't want to drive.


----------



## theredcat (Jun 27, 2010)

*Thanks*



m field said:


> Hi we have just been out in May . We flew from Gatwick to Vancouver and then drove to Kelowna with 3 young kids 8,5 and 2. We only had 8 days there so was a lot to squeeze in. But the drive is spectacular - especially the longer route - approx 5 hours. The quicker route on the main highway takes around 4 hours. You do go high up in the mountains we actually drove through a snow blizzard in the beginning of May !! But it was fine and i'm sure if your going in the summer months you won't hit any snow. The roads seemed very safe as long as you respect the weather. I have been told that this year direct flights from the U.k to Kelowna will be operating. I would advise going from Manchester though if you live in the north. The drive from Gatwick to Hull coming home was worse than the 9 hour flight !!
> Maria


Thanks for the info Maria
I can see from some of your other threads that you are considering going there to live and your trip was a research trip. 
That is also our intention, but we are a little concerned as we don't know if we may feel abit isolated and are intending doing a reserach trip ourselves soon. 
I have read one one reply you got saying that you can be in the US in about 1 hour (Seattle I think) Do you know if this is defo the case, and do you think you could live there following your research trip.
We are also considering the Niagara region of Ontario but our worry here is that the winters may be abit harsh - I believe its not as bad as Toronto as its outside what they call the snowbelt - so confusing and so much to find out:confused2:


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

*Flying to Kelowna*



theredcat said:


> Thanks for the info Maria
> I can see from some of your other threads that you are considering going there to live and your trip was a research trip.
> That is also our intention, but we are a little concerned as we don't know if we may feel abit isolated and are intending doing a reserach trip ourselves soon.
> I have read one one reply you got saying that you can be in the US in about 1 hour (Seattle I think) Do you know if this is defo the case, and do you think you could live there following your research trip.
> We are also considering the Niagara region of Ontario but our worry here is that the winters may be abit harsh - I believe its not as bad as Toronto as its outside what they call the snowbelt - so confusing and so much to find out:confused2:


Hi,
We fly back to the Uk regular(Manchester)
Quickest route is Manchester/ Calgary(about 7.5 hours) then a quick 45 min flight to Kelowna,
Two companies fly Calgary/Kelowna, West Jet or Air Canada .
Kelowna is about 1 hour from the US border,Idaho is just south of here and so is Washington State.
Seattle is about 5 hours from here,Spokane is slightly closer.
If you fly to Calgary check out Canadian affair in the UK,a few airlines fly Manchester/calgary Air transat JWC (thomas cook i think) also air canada and ba ,although the last 2 are costly.
Good luck with your trip

bc brit


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes we too looked at Ontario but was worried about the winters and after visiting Kelowna we loved it its so pretty and a real outdoors lifestyle. And from a lot of replies i got when we were comparing the two places i was told that you will move to Ontario and then only want to move to B.C when you realise how nice it is so why not do it from the start. Kelowna is a lot bigger than we thought it is spread out a lot. I was woried also about feeling isolated but we felt Kelowna has everything you need for day to day living there were more shops than i thought too and the new shopping mall is great. We are from Hull and travel to Leeds and Manchester sometimes so obviously the journey to the next beg city from Kelowna is further away 4hrs to Vancouver and about the same to Calgary i believe and then Kamloops is about 1 and a half hours away. But you know we don't go to London here so we figured why would we want to be in a huge city. I go into Hull city here probably once a week/fortnight for shopping - but mainly because there isn't anything else to do here. We definatley felt there was enough going on in Kelowna for us although the night life may be a bit quiet from what were used to but then in a few years i am sure we wont be going out so much anyway. and again i think we do that more here because its the culture and there isnt much else to do. We loved the family lifestyle and that there were so many families out eating together on an evening - we just don't see that here people stare if your kids are in a restaurant past 7pm !! It is a lovely place the down side is the house prices are quite high although i do believe you get what you pay for if you want to live in a nice area its going to cost more. We just hope my husband can get a decent job we are hoping to be out there in approx 18 months. We booked our fllights with canadian affair and only paid £295 return if you look on there website they have special offers on for certain times of the year. Good luck Maria


----------



## theredcat (Jun 27, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks very much for the info re flights and also the proximity of other places in the US that we could get to from Kelowna - all this info I'm gathering is really helping with where we think we may want to settle.

Never even thought to look at flying into Calgary so thats a good starting point for me.

Have a nice day.
Gail


----------



## theredcat (Jun 27, 2010)

*Thanks again!*

Thanks again.

I too hope you are lucky in getting jobs that will enable you to make the move, as I firmly believe that here in the UK the opportunities that our children are going to have in years to come are going to be abismal and I worry about where they will be and what they'll be getting up to - we have such a crazy drink culture with alcohol etc all too readily available and nothing for kids to do, and with the economy in the sad way it is I can only see things getting worse before they get better.
Our schools and hospitals etc are also so overrun that thats another worry. At least all the red tape you have to go through to get into Canada means they don't just accept anyone and although time consuming for genuine people like you and I wanting a better way of life I wouldn't have it any other way.
Hope to chat soon.
Gail


----------

